# microsoft word freezes up when saving doc



## sarb (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi,

I am currently running windows xp home edition on my pc. My problem is trying to save a word document. I can open Microsoft Word, I can create a new document, but when I try to save it, my computer freezes. I have to control-alt-delete to get out of word. I've checked for viruses etc, but not finding anything there. This just started happening about two days ago. Never had this problem before.

Any suggestions? I haven't downloaded any new programs lately...

Thanks for your help.

Sarb


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

Check out these links ...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/813997/en-us

http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/460541-office-2003-freezes-when-trying.html


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

sarb, to find the file, go to Start | Search.. | All files and folders, type in the filename in the correct box and hit Go. Once it's brought up, right click it, select Rename, change it's name to something like "verclsid_OLD.exe" (w/o quotes of course).


----------



## sarb (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for your prompt reply. I did the search as you suggested.

My computer indicates there are two files with this name and I'm not sure which one to change:

VERCLSID.EXE and it says it is in "windows/prefetch" folder and is a PF file

the other file is:

verclsid (no extension next to the file name) and it's in the "windows/system32" folder and it is an Application file.

Which of the two is the one I need to rename?

Thanks,
Sarb


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Did you read the KB? http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/918165?

I would not change anything in the prefetch either.


----------



## sarb (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I did scan through that info, but have to admit it is a bit confusing. So are you saying I shouldn't rename one of those files, but make the changes in the registry like the kb/918165 indicates to do?

I'm not sure why I need to " add the HP shell extension to the list to resolve this problem" when its Microsoft Word that is being affected.

Thanks and sorry if I sound a bit dense. 

Sarb


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

It affects Word, that's why. It's a bug that has been found and proven. Try the stuff in the KB first, then if it doesn't work, we'll go from there.


----------

